# Flying Legends 2018



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2018)

Just about to set off for the campsite near Duxford. 
Meeting up with Karl (Rochie), and then, tomorrow, meeting up with Marcel, Sander (Kingscoy) from Holland, and Grant (Nuumaann) from NZ, and very possibly Gary (Geedee).
Back on Monday with the first lot of pics !


----------



## Marcel (Jul 15, 2018)

Was a great day and we had a lot of fun. It's always great to meet you and Rochi. Nice talking to Grant and Kingscoy as well. Pictures will follow when I'm home with my computer which can take a while.


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2018)

Always great to meet forum members, especially at an airshow, great day meeting up with Marcel, Grant and Sander. 
Hope the bbq was ok ? 

Quick video of the balbo at the end


----------



## Marcel (Jul 15, 2018)

Great BBQ Karl. Feel a little light headed from the beer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 15, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Great BBQ Karl. Feel a little light headed from the beer


Yes i just carried all the empties to the bin


----------



## Marcel (Jul 15, 2018)

Someone has to do it......

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2018)

Sweet, can't wait to see the pictures and hoping your having a great time


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking forward to these shots as well.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2018)

Bring 'em on...!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2018)

There is a certain newly redone Mustang that I hope will appear!

She used to look like this.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking forward to the pictures guys!


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 17, 2018)

Show was great...bbq excellent. Enjoyable all the way.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> There is a certain newly redone Mustang that I hope will appear!
> 
> She used to look like this.
> 
> ...


So what is she called now?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Micdrow said:


> Sweet, can't wait to see the pictures and hoping your having a great time





Wurger said:


> Looking forward to these shots as well.





Wayne Little said:


> Bring 'em on...!





Gnomey said:


> Looking forward to the pictures guys!



Just a moment guys, just starting up.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Okay, I'll kick off with our favorite aircraft, the Marlet, aka Wildcat.
And for the sake of credit: all pictures were taken by yours truly...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

There were a few spitfires...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

As you can see I struggled a lot with the light. It was warm and there was hard light coming from the sun.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)

But these shots are really very good, Marcel. THX for sharing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2018)

Good pics so far guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 18, 2018)

Sitting in Frankfurt on my way back to the great white North. Good pics so far and keep them coming. I was getting lots of FB updates while on the cruise and saw that the weather looked great. But yea it makes for tough photography.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

The Red Bull B25. The other engine also caught on and went for a flying display. I think it looks splendid in it's natural finish, but I heard others preferring the operational colours.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh, and did I mention there were some Spitfires? Amazing how they keep those flimsy aircraft in the air eh Terry?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2018)

Just got back after a brilliant weekend with the guys - we went back to DX on Monday with Marcel and Hans, and I decided to stay over for a couple more days, as the weather was so good.
It was so hot on Sunday, that a can of Coke exploded in Karl's dog kennel (aka his tent !), and some of my camera functions were getting affected. !
I'll start sorting and posting my pics tomorrow, after I've caught up with 'life'.

Great pics Marcel, even that bag of spanners - but those fragile, short-ranged, under-armed Spitfires look superb .... cough !


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2018)

Sweet shots and personally for me I could take the b-25 with or without paint


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

One of the stars of the show: Red Bull's DC6. Great aircraft, flew a great display, too.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

P38, also from Red Bull:


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Sorry, only have 2 days and then I'm off again, so I'll keep on posting. I'll see your pictures when I return Terry.

There were Spanish Spitfires called Buchon. However, they thought the Spitfire was too flimsy so they used a BF109 fuselage . You can also see that the British don't know one European from the other (hence the Brexit) so although these are Spanish aircraft with British engines, they paint them in Luftwaffe markings 




















Oh, end did I mention there were Spitfires?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh, and here my hosts, 

 rochie
and 

 Airframes
:


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

P40's and a Hawk75. On the Sunday, the Hawk 75 prepared to take of and then suddenly decided not to fly. Don't know what was wrong, but it didn't fly anymore that day. Luckily I saw it flying on the Saturday, though.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

For our American friends, the P51's:


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Intermezzo F35. It's an expensive aircraft, but you get what you pay for. The turns and acceleration was impressive.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

B17 "Sally B" and the P47 "Nelly"


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 18, 2018)

Ah....operational colors....that would have been me having that opinion but you captured those birds excellent Marcel. Great photo's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh and did I mention Spitfires? There were some of them, have you heard?
And the Blenheim of course. Great aircraft and love the MK.I nose.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Kingscoy said:


> Ah....operational colors....that would have been me having that opinion but you captured those birds excellent Marcel. Great photo's


Thanks! You were not the only one. Hans said the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)

Great shots Marcel. :


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks Wojtek!

Navy fighters: Corsairs and Bearcat.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Sea Fury. They are bl**dy fast and hard to snap.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

I should not forget the Hurricanes. There were 4 of them, apart from the Spitfires that is  One was even called 'Hugh'


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Okay last one for today. The Lancaster. Only came on Sunday and didn't land. But what a machine.
As for the white ball on the first picture, I have no clue what that is. I only saw it when looking at the photos. My wife thinks it's a ball from Wimbeldon


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2018)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 18, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots guys!


Did you see you got a Hurricane, Hugh?


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2018)

Great pics, hope some of mine turn out as nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2018)

Excellent pics Marcel -- that white ball is probably Karl's exploding Coke can !
They might be fragile, under-armed, and of course not enough fuel to reach the end of the runway, but the Spitfires look superb - oh, and they were airborne longer than the 'Messerschmitts', Spanish or otherwise !!!
And of course, to make the 'Buchons' perform better, re-paint them in British markings - cough, cough !
But I suppose, if that was done, they wouldn't be as invincible, couldn't fly further, faster and higher !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tracker (Jul 18, 2018)

Great pics. Lighting can never perfect or on call.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2018)

Just awesome shots there Marcel, well done!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2018)

Some re-en-actors actually did add something to the photos...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2018)

Great stuff, more if you have them.please.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 19, 2018)

Terrific shots. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2018)

Some random stuff...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2018)

Okay, that was it from my part. Hope you enjoyed it (at least I did!). Looking forward to see your pics, Terry Karl and Grant!

Oh, and did I mention there were Spitfires?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2018)

Great stuff Marcel !
Sorting my pics now, and will post the first batch later this evening.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for posting Marcel. Great stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!



Marcel said:


> Did you see you got a Hurricane, Hugh?


I did? Didn't see it but heard something resembling a merlin flying around over the weekend with the Goodwood Festival of Speed.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 19, 2018)

Gnomey said:


> Lovely shots guys!
> 
> 
> I did? Didn't see it but heard something resembling a merlin flying around over the weekend with the Goodwood Festival of Speed.


One of the hurricanes had your name on it, so it must be yours


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 19, 2018)

Marcel said:


> One of the hurricanes had your name on it, so it must be yours


I wish!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's my first batch, starting with those 'fragile' Spitfires.
I started to have an intermittent problem with one of my Nikons, where it would focus but not 'fire', or fire without fully focusing, which at first I put down to maybe choosing the wrong focus settings, but I later began to think it was the heat. By evening, this camera body had settled down, and was working properly, but I'd already swapped lenses between the two bodies.
More pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 20, 2018)

Ah, looking good Terry


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2018)

Another great batch, great job Marcel


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2018)

Good stuff Terry. Haven't seen that 
PR Blue clad Spit before.


----------



## rochie (Jul 20, 2018)

nice ones Dogsbody.

i may get chance to look through mine on sunday evening if not it will be wednesday before i get a day off


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice pictures Terry and Marcel, if a fifth of mine come out as well as yours, I'll be happy. I won't be posting for some time yet; I'm still on tour in the UK - up in Scotland right now. Terrific to meet you guys on Sunday and glad to hear the barbeque went well. We went to the Eagle in Cambridge, which was chocka full of Legends attendees all wanting to soak up the atmosphere. The show was great, the highlight for me was the Red Bull display, especially the P-38. The natural metal finish on that and the B-25 looks terrific and the aeroplanes are extremely photogenic. One annoyance was that within the Gold Pass tent the stewards wouldn't let photographers along the flight line, placing us behind a blue line behind all the seats, which is fair for those who want to watch the show, but surely the Gold Pass organisers should have set aside an area along the fence line specifically for photographers. They were strict at making people sit down so as not to get in our way, though! Very odd!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

Yep, there are some odd rules at DX, some good, some not so good.
That Press compound in front of us was irritating - I spoke to the guy who had been commentating, when we went back on Monday, and mentioned that the (sometimes dubious) Press photographers blocked the view, making no attempt to keep out of the way, and suggested that perhaps the Press area could be moved sideways, totally separate from the crowd line, thereby allowing those early arrivals, such as us, to be able to see the flight line and display axis. He thought that was a reasonable request, and would pass on the info to those who mattered.

Anyway, on with the pics, and some odds and ends from me, with one of the Mk1 Hurricanes, one of three Max Holste Broussards visiting from France, and two new comers to the UK air show circuit, P-51D 'The Hun Hunter / Texas', and the Spitfire MkVc, which made its first post restoration flight I believe in April this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

Some more miscellaneous shots, with the recently restored FIAT CR42, some slightly less fragile late Mark Spitfires, the Bearcat, 2-seat Sea Fury, Fury prototype, and the P-40s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

Next batch, with more of the P-40s and Sea Fury and Fury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

The next slot was the Battle of Britain tribute, with the lovely Blenheim Mk1F in formation with two Spitfire Mk1 and 4 Hurricane Mk1.
When the Blenheim landed, off a right-hand circuit, it came in steep and hot, right over the ARC hangars, just 150 yards from where we were located.
More to follow soon .................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 20, 2018)

Stunning shots there Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks Andy.
The next few selections begin to show that focusing problem, before I changed the lenses / bodies around, with some slightly 'soft' shots and slight over-exposure.

Last selection for today, with the Mk1 Hurricanes - more to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2018)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 21, 2018)

Super nice photo's Terry. After DX we straight went on to a sunny beach on Rhodes, Greece. I will sort our photo's out as soon as I get home.


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 21, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Thanks Wojtek!
> 
> Navy fighters: Corsairs and Bearcat.
> View attachment 502255
> ...


Terrific shots


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2018)

Great stuff fellas. Looks.like.it was a.great display.

Jeff


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2018)

Just to say that the standard is exceptional. We often see good images on this forum but these would be difficult to match let alone beat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks very much chaps, it's much appreciated.
Hope you both have a great, relaxing time in Rhodes Sander.

A few of the BBMF Lancaster, PA474 'City of Lincoln', in her 'new season' markings, applied during her 'deep service' at Duxford over the winter.
Those intermittent exposure problems are becoming more evident in these shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2018)

A few of the 'civvy' stuff, with the Swiss DC-3 and Beech 18 formation, and Bucker Jungmann - more warbirds coming very soon !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2018)

The 'Battle of Britain' movie was filmed 50 years ago this year, with the main base for operations being at Duxford which, at the time, was not in use, being on 'Care and Maintenance', so the next display was a tribute to the anniversary of the filming, with Buchons and Spitfires dogfighting overhead, and doing individual displays.
The UK population of Buchons has grown, with more machines coming from the 'stock' of Connie Edwards, who has had them in store since 1968, and the World's only two-seat example is now based here. This aircraft originally had a 'blown' rear canopy, and was used as a camera ship during the filming, and was also flown by Adolph Galland at that time. It now has both 'standard' canopies, and will be seen in the second set, which I'll post tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2018)

Sweet shots there Terry


----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2018)

Can I ask what camera lens combination are you using?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks Paul.

Cameras are Nikon D90 and D80, with Nikon 55-300mm lens and Nikon 18-70mm lens. Most of the shots were taken at around 150 to 200mm, with a few at the limit at 300mm.
It was the D90 which started to have the intermittent fault, so I changed the 300mm lens onto the D80 body, and put the 70mm onto the D90 body.
All shots after the Lancaster were with the D80 / 300mm lens combination.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Glider (Jul 21, 2018)

Very nice, thank you


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> Cameras are Nikon D90 and D80, with Nikon 55-300mm lens and Nikon 18-70mm lens. Most of the shots were taken at around 150 to 200mm, with a few at the limit at 300mm.
> It was the D90 which started to have the intermittent fault, so I changed the 300mm lens onto the D80 body, and put the 70mm onto the D90 body.
> All shots after the Lancaster were with the D80 / 300mm lens combination.



Sweet Terry, I meet up with Eric on Monday for Day 1 of Airventure. Hoping I can do half as good as you and Marcel this year


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2018)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2018)

Good stuff boys. Keep up the good work!

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2018)

awesome series of pics guys...


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

just looking through mine !

here's a taster


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Nice one Red Two - hope you have some time off soon to sort the rest.

Continuing with the BoB movie tribute, with the next two posts showing more of the Spitfires and 'Bouchoschmitts', all of those shown having taken part in the movie.
It's probably safe to say that this classic movie really 'kicked off' the 'warbird' movement across the World, with so many airframes rescued from oblivion, and restored back to flying condition, or at least able to taxi, back in 1968. It could be said that Duxford airfield was also saved (apart from the hangar blown up during filming!), opening with a collection of aircraft under the 'control' of the Duxford Aviation Society, and opening its historic gates for the first airshow in the early 1970's, and has since grown, under the banner of the Imperial War Museum, with the airfield and buildings preserved, and additions in the form of the Air Space hangar, American Air Museum, and the Land Warfare Hall.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Second set of the BoB movie aircraft - more to follow soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2018)

Beauty. Love that shot of the close ģroup of 4.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks Andy.
It's clearer in the full-sized photo, but note how each pilot is looking at the aircraft to starboard, with the exception of the 'leader' on the starboard side of the formation. A good demonstration of what's required for close formation flying.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

nice ones Terry.

here's my Bouchon set.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Great shots Karl, especially with all those heads of the so-called 'Press' photographers getting in the way !


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

few more of the dastardly Hun  loved seeing these 4 together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Good shots there Karl - looks like you've got the hang of the camera and lens set-up.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Good shots there Karl - looks like you've got the hang of the camera and lens set-up.


my good ones were pretty good, but my bad ones were very bad  !


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

spitfires and friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

Blenhiem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 22, 2018)

Awesome photo's guys...just awesome!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2018)

Great shots Karl ! 
My bad ones were mostly head shaped !

Next up was the P-47 and B-17G 'Sally B'.
As I've got shed loads of pics of resident 'Sally B', I didn't bother much this time, concentrating on the one I really wanted to see, newly returned P-47 'Nellie'. This aircraft was a long time resident at Duxford, when painted as 78th FG 'No Guts, No Glory', and has spent the last 20+ years in the USA, returning to Duxford earlier this year.
Well worth going to 'Legends' just to see this beast.
More of the P-47, and other stuff, tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 22, 2018)

rochie said:


> few more of the dastardly Hun  loved seeing these 4 together.
> 
> View attachment 502817



It is tough to look dastardly when the airplane is smiling


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2018)

Great shots guys, keep them coming.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2018)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2018)

Echo the above. Brilliant work guys.


----------



## Tracker (Jul 22, 2018)

Excellent pictures gentlemen! From the results it was a great show.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2018)

Mustangs

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

More of the P-47 - Mustangs next, including a new one on the UK airshow circuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2018)

Beauties Terry.


----------



## Fishboy (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful shots guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks very much, Andy and FB.

On to the Mustang duo, with the well-known 'shark mouth' example in RAF colours, and, new to the UK airshow circuit, the Dutch registered 'Trusty Rusty'.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

One more of Mustang 'Trusty Rusty', and some of the 'Heritage Flight, with the F-35, Mustang, and the 'new' Spitfire MkVc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

Final few of the 'Heritage Flight' - more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2018)

I take it Miss Marilyn wasn't ready in time.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2018)

Andy, I think you mean 'Miss Velma', the one that force-landed last year.
Yep, she was there, but now re-painted in 78th FG colours. Apparently they had some trouble getting her started, but she took part in the 'Balbo' finale, looking superb in the black and white checks etc.
I only got a couple of pics of her, and I'll post these later.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes of course. Brain fart.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Hugh.

This and the following two posts show the Red Bull team, who came over from Salzburg, Austria, with the DC-6, B-25, Corsair and P-38, and performed a stunning display sequence, but first, the Norwegian Dakota was thrown around like a fighter.
As I have a load of shots of this from previous shows, I only took a couple of token pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2018)

Next set of the Red Bull team ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2018)

Final few of the Red Bull team - more pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots Terry and some serious banking by the DC-6.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Just some awesome shots there Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2018)

very nice dogsbody.

here's mine


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2018)

Bearcat, Martlet P 40's and Corsair


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Sweet shots


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Excellent Karl!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks chaps - and great shots there Red Two !

Coming to the finale of the show, as the two-seat Sea Fury taxis out to perform 'The Joker' slot, keeping the crowds entertained whilst the mass taxy out and assemble for the closing highlight, the large 'Balbo' formation, seen in the next post.
The Mustang shown third from last was previously 'Miss Velma', which had a forced landing in a field at last year's 'Legends', and now looks superb in her 78th FG colours, a unit that was based at Duxford in 1944- '45.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

The last selection of the Sea Fury and the 'Balbo', the latter slightly tricky to photograph as a complete formation, due to the area of sky it covered.

I'll post some 'odds and sods' a little later.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Great Terry. So they have her painted up as Big Beautiful Doll it seems. Nice to see that scheme in the air again after the loss a few years back.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

No, not 'BBD' - can't remember what the nose art is, and I didn't get a shot of the port side, but a number of 78th FG Mustangs had the same checkerboard nose and red trim etc., in fact most, if not all of them, were painted like this by early 1945.
Their earlier P-47s (in NMF) also carried the black and white checks.

EDIT :- New nose art (beneath the cockpit, port side) is 'Contrary Mary'.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

Last two selections from me, in this and the following post, with a few odds and ends, and, of course, the now 'traditional BBQ on Sunday evening.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

The final selection, with the BBQ attended by me, Karl, Sander and his wife, Marcel and Hans - and a few 'empties' !!

Hope you've all enjoyed the show - next one will probably be the BoB Airshow at DX in late September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2018)

Furies

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2018)

Good shots Karl.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 25, 2018)

Because hitting the bacon icon for each picture would take to long.

Thank you for sharing your pictures and experience.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2018)

Good stuff guys. Not ruling out coming back next year.


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 26, 2018)

Got home yesterday late...still two weeks of holiday to go will sort my photo's this evening having a nice single malt. Don't think we will meet your level of quality though guys


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2018)

great stuff guys.


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 26, 2018)

Few short movie clips from my cellphone...to give some sound to all the awesome photo's posted.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2018)

Great stuff Sander.
When taking photos, I actually don't see much of the action, so the videos are well worth seeing.


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 26, 2018)

Sorted out our photo's and found a few which are worthy of posting. The RFC guys where there large part of the afternoon...it was warm...respect for taking re-enactment to the limit


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 26, 2018)

Something went wrong there….didn't want to post double and the thumbnails too...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)

Well.. don't click so much. Also please edit your post if there is something wrong.


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 26, 2018)

yeah...happy trigger finger there thx though


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)

Yep. I have edited your post. Now all should be fine there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2018)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2018)

Great Pics Sander, and thanks for posting some of the 'sideshows', as Karl and I didn't bother having a wander around this year.
Those RFC re-enactors must have been slightly warm !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Great shots there Sanders


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 27, 2018)

Thx guys


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow, great photos Guys. I see I was not the only one pleased with the results


----------



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2018)

Great set of pics guys !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Gary.
Shame we didn't get the chance to meet up again.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 30, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Thanks Gary.
> Shame we didn't get the chance to meet up again.


Hey Terry..and gang, was kinda busy and had some things to do that meant leaving early. No Bottisham open day this year either so will catch up on the road next year 
And I need to start being more active on this here site (Been off over 6 months !)


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 30, 2018)

Yep, agree on the pics., Marcel. While I'm now back in En Zed from my UK jaunt, I haven't had much time to do photo stuff, but I've done a wee bit of editing of my Legends pics for posting. Some of them are pretty ropey, but I've picked out a few here that might just pass muster.




DSC_0222




DSC_0157




DSC_0250




DSC_0272




DSC_0307




DSC_0340

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 30, 2018)

A few more for now.




DSC_0396




DSC_0559




DSC_0684




DSC_0814




DSC_1061




DSC_0067

I'll be adding more to my Flickr page, but this is all for now. I gotta go through Shuttleworth and two days of RIAT and Farnborough, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## billrunnels (Jul 31, 2018)

rochie said:


> nice ones Terry.
> 
> here's my Bouchon set.
> 
> ...


Great formation flight!


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 31, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Thanks very much, Andy and FB.
> 
> On to the Mustang duo, with the well-known 'shark mouth' example in RAF colours, and, new to the UK airshow circuit, the Dutch registered 'Trusty Rusty'.
> 
> ...


The P-51 is a winner!


----------



## billrunnels (Jul 31, 2018)

Airframes said:


> View attachment 503263
> View attachment 503264
> View attachment 503265
> View attachment 503266
> ...


Thanks for sharing all the photos. Next best thing to being there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2018)

Extremely high standard of pics by all. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kingscoy (Jul 31, 2018)

Nice nice nice


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2018)

Great stuff Grant. I hope you had a good UK tour, and looking forward to seeing the rest of the zillions of pics you took !!


----------



## rochie (Jul 31, 2018)

Fantastic shots Sander / Grant


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2018)

Lovely shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Karl and Terry, yep, lots of photos. On my few days in Kent I drove 604 miles in three days, from one end of Kent to the other, covering from Hawkinge to the Isle of Sheppey and Chatham and pretty much everywhere in between.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2018)

Bloody good day.
And, better pictures!!!!


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2018)

P-47 and Sally B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2018)

Good ones Karl.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2018)

Good shots Karl!


----------

